# gonna be cold..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

its getting colder, but i'm gonna suit up and head on out tomorrow morning.. to hopefully catch up with a few fish or 2.. carp that is, no kitties pleease..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Where ya going????
I was going to hit the river, but just checked the map...its HIGH and still climbing.
Let me know where and when and i'll join ya if you want company for a few hour?
If its a spot to bring my brolly the better...lol..going to be very chilly like you said.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

not quite sure.. i don't feel like blanking, that's for sure.. so newer spots are out.. and i got too many of those..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I hear ya...i'd say a spot you know there are fish and offers a nice bank to set up a brolly to block the wind..lol. I know it will have to be a lake...rivers blown out again.

Let me know, i'll probably be crashing here in a min. I'll get up when my boys head to school and see if your heading out anywhere or not.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i probably hit alum..not too early because the water and my bones needs the sun to warm up..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

also waiting to hear from my buddy rick.. who knows where we are goin.. hell, he might not even wanna go..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well went out today and caught 4 .. 1 was a mirra.. not sure how many of them i caught outta there now .. it sure beats sitting at home.. will be back there again tomorrow..


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Ak, you movie star, I have to show you the video, you were excited about the morror  It was great to go with you guys, of course i did not even catch a cold, but the good news is, I was not the only one leaving emptyhanded 

See you soon!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

lol.. ohh great..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice to meet ya today Greg..and as always, great to spend banktime with ya AK....yup fine Mirror today, nice to see one out of Alum.

I bet those fish will start working that chum on the shallow bar now that a few have found it....good luck if you venture out again.



See ya next week,

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i hope more found it too..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Ak......are you going tomorrow?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

He'll be there....theres CARP in that bay.....and he dont want them to go hungary(like there his pets)..lol.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

well......i was talking about COSI......lol.....you get my PM's?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

If the rivers low enough to fish at COSI, i expect he'll save the gas $ and stay closer to home(i know i would).
I sure hope the rivers back down by the time im off next week...i need to get back into my old spot and catch some more.

Yea, got your PM'S...i'll get on sending you back a reply.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..i'm heading back to alum for awhile this morning.. if i see nothing kicking there, i'll prolly move.. BB, just gimme a call, if you wanna head out..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

So how'd it go AK...????

Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Let's put it this way... I hope he got some pictures


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

AWESOME......was he at Alum or COSI..?
Come on Ak....lets hear about it and Tim's right, ya better of took some pics./


Scott


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

he did really good in the morning. so i went to that spot yesterday pm, had 4 or 5 runs and lost all of them - now I understand why ppl buy carping rods for carpin. ak showed up again too, got I think 4 nice ones in no time and when I was leaving at 5:30 he was setting up his tent...


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Greg, atleast you had ACTION this time..sure is better than nothing thats for sure.

Good to see someones catching...i still have 2 days left to work..GEEZ US!

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

it deserved a new thread ..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

oh and greg.. its not your equipment dood.. its your paylaker's hookset.. and braid ain't helpin either..


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

so, how many did you get overnight?

lol, paylaker's hookset . i know, I know, i have too much energy, will stop taking those vitamins


----------

